# Warm welcoming summer Goldenrods



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

cool
gww
PS always love pictures.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Mint is blooming right now it would be a nice compliment. And it grows................like a weed, i.e. everywhere.


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Most plants are easy to pull up or contain. Mint is something that is like bamboo and sends runners underground. Definitely be careful about where you plant it! I plant it between the house and the side walk, and hope it doesn't jump the walk!


----------

